# General > Upcoming Events >  Forum Hunting/fishing trip Summer Bay of Plenty

## mucko

Ok Guys there seems to be alot of talk on here about forum hunts. i can organise the fishing charter no worries. the idea a 2-4 day event of fishing and hunting looking at about 8-10 people max we hunt doc land in the rotorua lakes and tauranga/coromandle area target deer and pigs and fish the tauranga area for kingfish snapper etc even a dive for scallops/crays could be done. i can supply E cat rifle storage in Rotorua and Tauranga. we could even donate a prize to the prize pool and give prizes for the biggest of all target species. i may even be able to arrange Accomadation in Tauranga.

time of year about Nov/Dec

Who's Keen

if you wanted we could chip in abit of game from the weekend and have a feast/drinks to top it off.

Ideas lets hear them

----------


## Mohawk660

You and me makes 2!! So we need another 8 to make it happen. 

A suggestion Mucko get a deposit from the lads before booking charter. I have organised similar trips for guys at work, just a lot easyier if you have money up front.

----------


## mucko

Bloody good idea 50% sounds good that will weed out the less keen

----------


## duck-kila

Would  be interest in a hunt or may be a charter depending on timing.

----------


## mucko

WHEN THERES ENOUGH INTEREST WE CAN PIN DOWN A DATE IS 2 DAYS OK ONE DAY FISHING ONE DAY HUNTING OR TWO DAYS OF EACH BY THE TIME I AM DONE ON FARM WITH MATING LAST HALF OF NOV THROUGH TO XMAS. I WILL HAVE A PRICE FOR FISHING CHARTER TONIGHT BUT MY MATE WILL NEED TO BE BOOKED ALEAST A MONTH IN ADVANCE BEFORE THE CHARTER. SO IF WE COULD HAVE A BREIF PLAN BY END OF SEPTEMBER WOULD BE GOOD. SO FOR A FOCUS DATE LETS SAY DEC 13-14-15-16 IF WE MAKE IT A COMP AND A TWO DAY EVENT WE COULD HAVE TEAMS FISH ONE DAY HUNT THE OTHER.

----------


## mucko

right guys :UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE: 

fishing charter options 1/2 day 12 people max $85pp 
full day charter 12 people max $110pp
 over night trip 8 people max $210pp 
my pick a 2 day trip to white island 8 people max $375pp
All you need to bring is something to put your fish in to, walk on walk off service.

----------


## hunter308

Counts me out I can't afford it, you guys have a great time when you go out  :Grin: .

----------


## mucko

dont let the price of the fishing trip to white island put you off it is just an option. i want the guys to have a choice. if everyone that wants to go wants a half day fishing then let it be we may not even go fishing, might just go bush for two days. it is all up to the masses to deicide i am just putting options out there and wanting feedback on what is the best package we can put to together to suit everyone that wants to attend. if was to turn into a regular thing then awesome.

----------


## hunter308

I could do the hunt part but just not the fishing trip buuuut it may give me an excuse to take the surfcaster to matata while you guys are out on the boat.

----------


## mucko

shit we could do a hunt in the Te Ureweras then wet a kontiki at matata on the way home

----------


## Chris

I'd be interested in a hunt some where & maybe a fish .Never fished Matata ,rod or kontiki .(I'm not good on boats)

----------


## Scribe

I will go along with all that 'mucko' count me in.

----------


## Neckshot

im keen as, in regaurds to white island sometimes you dont need a dep due to weather changes just a pencil comfimation. as soon as you have dates id be real keen.one day fishing 2 days hunting?? or if your going to do it over a weeknd sign me up already.

----------


## R93

I would be keen on this if you are planning on chasing Japs as well? I do have my fears of being confined to a boat surrounded by N islanders. If you dont mind the collective IQ being lowered slightly I could be a starter, it could be a laugh. I'll bring a banjo.

----------


## mucko

> im keen as, in regaurds to white island sometimes you dont need a dep due to weather changes just a pencil comfimation. as soon as you have dates id be real keen.one day fishing 2 days hunting?? or if your going to do it over a weeknd sign me up already.


Hi Neckshot it,s my mates Charter business so i am sure i can work something out with him. 
Basicly a dep was to ensure people turn up and dont leave me footing the bill so not necessarily a 50% dep just some form of i will be there you can count on me sort of thing. 

One day fishing two days hunting sounds good. do we want to go for a dive we can head down to town point target crays and snapper etc dates are open DEC 14-15-16 for kicks we can bring it foward or push it out what ever suit us all. 

feed back = a format 

fish the 14th then go bush 15th-16th

so far we have
Mucko
Mohawk
Scribe
Neckshot

a maybe from 
Chris
Duck-kila

----------


## mucko

> I'd be interested in a hunt some where & maybe a fish .Never fished Matata ,rod or kontiki .(I'm not good on boats)


if you get sea sick get your self some pauanui bombers you wont have any problems then.

----------


## mucko

> Would  be interest in a hunt or may be a charter depending on timing.


Hi Duck-Kila what dates would suit you, looking at 14th 15th and 16th of Dec

----------


## hunter308

Hi Mucko I will keep you posted on if I can make it or not, I may have a job by then if all goes well as a former employer could be taking me back on after I left 11 years ago and if I get it I will be on 12 hour shifts and they have an oddball days off system.

----------


## mucko

> Hi Mucko I will keep you posted on if I can make it or not, I may have a job by then if all goes well as a former employer could be taking me back on after I left 11 years ago and if I get it I will be on 12 hour shifts and they have an oddball days off system.


cool will put you down as a maybe, what line of work are you after any area your after

----------


## mucko

> Hi Neckshot it,s my mates Charter business so i am sure i can work something out with him. 
> Basicly a dep was to ensure people turn up and dont leave me footing the bill so not necessarily a 50% dep just some form of i will be there you can count on me sort of thing. 
> 
> One day fishing two days hunting sounds good. do we want to go for a dive we can head down to town point target crays and snapper etc dates are open DEC 14-15-16 for kicks we can bring it foward or push it out what ever suit us all. 
> 
> feed back = a format 
> 
> fish the 14th then go bush 15th-16th
> 
> ...


hunter308

----------


## hunter308

> cool will put you down as a maybe, what line of work are you after any area your after


I was training as a setter operator in the blown film extrusion department with them 11 years ago till my ex wife talked me into moving to jaffa land after 2 years of working for them, if they take me back I get a chance to complete my qualification in plastic extrusion which I am already partly qualified. Over shifting around the country side for work so going to stay right where I am.

----------


## mucko

that sounds awesome good on you hope it works out for you. and you will be able to come on the trip

----------


## Feather or Shoot

I'd be keen as for the hunt and a dive. Not that keen on the fishing. Hunting Jap's or rusa would be awesome.

----------


## Neckshot

So are the dates going to be concrete buy sep? just so i can put the leave app in.And the day hunting on the 16th will it be dawn to dusk? or watever suits.Cheers  Mucko.

----------


## mucko

make it concrete now and anyone from this point on that wants to come along knows the date we are going, the hunting dawn to dusk would be a good idea if a night in the bush is on the cards do we deicide on a hut some where. if you have a spot you prefer to hunt let us know.

----------


## Neckshot

Sweet ill sort the leave app Re; fishing( jigging for kingis) dose your mate spec in that? whats his specialty,Ive never hunted up there so ill go ,do anything anywere.

----------


## mucko

yeah mate check out information.com he is a on to it fishermen and good company kingis will be targeted for sure.

----------


## Neckshot

Wuckud ,one more question in regards to fri night acc? and if we dont stay out or in a hut sat night.

----------


## mucko

i might be able to sort something out in regards to acc, i can secure firearms at my place or at a friends in tga, if we dont stay in the bush we can hunt two different areas.

----------


## mucko

update guys boat is booked for dec 14th 7am-5pm going to cap it to 8-10 pob due to a couple of us wanting to do a dive. should be able to do a tow for some scollies as well. if youi just want to fish or just want to hunt let us know.

----------


## Neckshot

Excellent im in for fishing and hunting.

----------


## Scribe

Put me down for the Hunting "Mucko" and I will fill one of the places in the boat if one needs filling. I have done a lot of Fishing around that area so the fishing doesnt matter to me. Does the boat operate out of Whakatane.

----------


## mucko

> Put me down for the Hunting "Mucko" and I will fill one of the places in the boat if one needs filling. I have done a lot of Fishing around that area so the fishing doesnt matter to me. Does the boat operate out of Whakatane.


Hi Scribe out of Tauranga my home port information.com  plenty of foal out there for fishing and diving, shall i bring some beers for the fishing.

----------


## hunter308

you may have to scratch my name off the possibles mucko as I could very well be over in Australia working through the grain harvest from October till January

----------


## Scribe

>


> Hi Scribe out of Tauranga my home port information.com  plenty of foal out there for fishing and diving, shall i bring some beers for the fishing.


OK 'Mucko' I just caught and earlier suggestion where you talked about White Island and I jumped to the conclusion that the boat must operate out of Whakatane. Beers why not????.

I have spent years on yachts but my belly doesnt handle the those round belly launches so well, so I may need something a bit stronger.

----------


## mucko

> >
> 
> OK 'Mucko' I just caught and earlier suggestion where you talked about White Island and I jumped to the conclusion that the boat must operate out of Whakatane. Beers why not????.
> 
> I have spent years on yachts but my belly doesnt handle the those round belly launches so well, so I may need something a bit stronger.


Since i grew up on boats its hard for me to comment on the lauch as i have very good sealegs but it would be safe to say she is a stable old girl. a bottle of glengoyne would help but the 21 year old is a bit rich for me.

----------


## Dougie

After the forum hunt I might put my name down for this too. Never done any fishing and if you lot turn out alright what better bunch of dudes to have my first fishing experience with  :Cool:

----------


## mucko

> After the forum hunt I might put my name down for this too. Never done any fishing and if you lot turn out alright what better bunch of dudes to have my first fishing experience with


That would be awesome, i am trying to tee up a couple of places places for private access for the deer hunting. if you want a fishing experience we will look after you, see if we cant get you on to a big kingfish

----------


## Dougie

> That would be awesome, i am trying to tee up a couple of places places for private access for the deer hunting. if you want a fishing experience we will look after you, *see if we cant get you on to a big kingfish*


 :Yuush:

----------


## R93

I am out as I am rostered on that week. I have 3 weeks off after that shift and would have been in like flynn. Still might head up that way and try for a summer jap and some snaps.

----------


## mucko

> I am out as I am rostered on that week. I have 3 weeks off after that shift and would have been in like flynn. Still might head up that way and try for a summer jap and some snaps.


You give me the time i will work it in with the farming and we will head off for a jap. i could see if others are keen as well.

----------


## R93

Cheers mucko that could be on the cards mate. I have to catch up with a few forum mates and soak up their knowledge and booze first tho :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

Neckshot - I found it!

----------


## hunter308

Mucko you are going to have to scratch my name off the list I will be in Aussie driving a combine harvesting wheat till the end of dec and home around the 1st or 2nd week of January so I will miss the Forum event.

----------


## mucko

Yeah have taken it off. members attending Me (mucko) Mohawk660, Scribe, Neckshot,Tone. neckshot has kindly made some outstanding Trophies for the event. will take one more entry then will close it. good luck in oz i was reading your post on trademe looks like some good coin to be had there, catch up for a hunt when you get back

----------


## Dougie

Sign me up please Mucko  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

Bumpity bump bump bump

----------


## mucko

we will have an underwater cameramen for the fishing trip, and a dvd will be made of the day not sure on the cost of that yet but should be bugger all there is still 4 spaces on the boat if anyone else wants to come along for a fish $130 for the day bait and rod hire included. there is 2 spots left in the hut for the hunt at wairata station drop me a pm if interested

----------


## Rushy

Dougie, if you are going on this trip you will meet Mohawk660 so I should warn you that he is a handsome hunk of a young fireman with a silver tongue for flattery so be careful.  He is so much sought after that the fire service has given him his own calendar.

OK Dean that plug has gotta be worth a C note mate.

----------


## Dougie

:Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Chris

> 


That looks like a "bring me the boy" smile young lady .

----------


## mucko

two spots on boat left and one spot in the hut. dont be shy

----------


## Dougie

Do we have an updated list of attendees?

----------


## Mohawk660

> Do we have an updated list of attendees?



Im coming Dougie with my Borat outfit, what more could you want ???!

----------


## Rushy

> Im coming Dougie with my Borat outfit, what more could you want ???!


Oh fuck and I just finished telling her you were a good bugger.

----------


## mucko

> Im coming Dougie with my Borat outfit, what more could you want ???!


your a good bugger Dean but for fucks sakes thats not the image i need in my head just before dinner.

----------


## Mohawk660

> your a good bugger Dean but for fucks sakes thats not the image i need in my head just before dinner.


Why did you want to borrow my borat outfit to impress your wife? (Hi Ange , my wee Darling)!

----------


## leathel

This would be a good trip...shame dates dont suit. Waaaayyy to long since I last did some fishing on a boat, must get mine going again...

----------


## Twoshotkill

Yes will be a great few days out!... hope the river is not too big for us the way it rained here today
Whats the go there mucko.. what are we looking like for numbers???? now we are just a week out who is in and who is out.
Do i need to put the back seats in my wagon??? or should i leave the bed in for mohawk660 and dougie????
I will try give you a call mucko to sus out some of the finer points on friday or sunday.

----------


## mucko

One spot on boat and two spots left in hut, Mucko, Mohawk,Dougie,OneshotKill, Scibe are attending + four non members full spaces on the boat. Targeting Kingfish on the fishing trip, and reds on the hunt. if dates dont suit you let me know i am happy to jack up a fishing trip for the forum. cheers Mike

----------


## veitnamcam

Im looking forward to the first forum trip report :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

VC I bet Dougie throws up the first post.

----------


## falconhell

> VC I bet Dougie throws up  first.


lol i fixed your post for you. :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya FH.  You may be right of course although I am picking that it will be like a mill pond out on the briney

----------


## mucko

as long as there phone coverage Dougie will be updating the trip. cant wait to target those Kingis. Who would be keen on a nother fishing trip early next year maybe even game fishing? taking Names i need 10 people.

----------


## Shootm

Any more spaces for the hunting?

----------


## mucko

> Any more spaces for the hunting?


two spots

----------


## Neckshot

hey mucko gutted i cant get up but these are being sent tomorow only three had a misshap with the other two.Look forward to seeing pics nd write up all the best guys.

Should make it up there in one peice :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

Farking cool Neckshot! :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## Toby

Nice work

----------


## mucko

Your a true CRAFTSMAN those are awesome. Thanks Heaps for that Jas. this weekend couldnt of happened without the help of YOU and ONESHOTKILL. it is a shame you can join us but with awards like that this trip will have to be a regular EVENT. when you up my way bro we will go bush for a couple of days.

----------


## Neckshot

yea mate i look forward to that, weather forcast looks cracker for you guys to!.

----------


## Twoshotkill

ye ha! feel free to print my name on it now neckshot...... think im gonna wear my serious undies!!!!!!

----------


## Neckshot

serious undies fuck i havnt worn those since the army! go hard mate.

----------


## Neckshot

cheers,you want one for you'r 1 year wedding anniversary! :Grin:

----------


## Twoshotkill

much to my partners disgust

----------


## Neckshot

i just fell of the couch in a fit of laughter!!!!! :Thumbsup:   your gonna have to show and go with those next weknd

----------


## veitnamcam

Crack up!

----------


## Dougie

Hahah yike about the budgie smugglers but awesome work Jase!!!!

----------


## Rushy

By the reaction to the pooper scoopers, I take it that some of you don't have camo gruds.  Neckshot I admire your work.  Mucko for fuck sake don't let Dean win a trophy!

----------


## Mohawk660

> By the reaction to the pooper scoopers, I take it that some of you don't have camo gruds.  Neckshot I admire your work.  Mucko for fuck sake don't let Dean win a trophy!


Ha Ha Thanks Rushy!!

If there is a trophy for I can't shoot for shit ! Im all over it and you may as well inscibe my name on it now !

----------


## mucko

And the barn door award goes Mohawk for the largest MOA grouping known to man

----------


## mucko

on a serious note be at the Boat 07:00 Sharp pier H Sulphur Point Marina. sooner your there sooner where back. one spot on the boat and one in the hut. lets get it on. any Q's text me 0212540891 cheers Mike

----------


## Dougie

> And the barn door award goes Mohawk for the largest MOA grouping known to man


The award should actually be a barn door too  :Grin:

----------


## mucko

make that two spots on the boat.

----------


## Dougie

Shitjesus, talk about PPPPPPP......I only just looked at the map. 5 hour drive on Thursday  :ORLY:  Mucko can I pay half my fare this week and the other half on payday? Gonna need a bit more petrol that I expected!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Mucko there is still 2 spots left in the hut ...shootm bailed at the last minute.

----------


## leathel

> Mucko there is still 2 spots left in the hut ...shootm bailed at the last minute.



welcome to forum organizing...... but last minute is Friday  :Psmiley: 

 Hope you fill the spots as it will be good times, pity I am down the line..

----------


## Twoshotkill

> welcome to forum organizing...... but last minute is Friday 
> 
>  Hope you fill the spots as it will be good times, pity I am down the line..


Yea its been a shame that some have bailed (for good reasons) but im still going bush even if everyone pullls out!

----------


## Dougie

I just bought my bus tickets - you aren't getting rid of me easy!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Nice one! i pick up the quad on thursday. For those that are coming there will be a 500 meter walk to the hut so bring a pack and expect to get your feet wet more than once!

----------


## mucko

> Mucko there is still 2 spots left in the hut ...shootm bailed at the last minute.


fUUUUCCCK. LESS HUNTERS I CAN DEAL WITH IT THE TWO FISHERMEN @ $130 I NEED

----------


## Gutshot

Read through posts, where's the hunt? Wairata, waioeka? Could be keen

----------


## Twoshotkill

I can help out mucko i know your commin into xmas with 5 kids!

----------


## mucko

HEY GUTSHOT YOUR ON THE MONEY WAIRATA STATION WAIOEKA GORGE. KEEN ON THE FISHING AS WELL OR JUST THE HUNTING?

----------


## Dougie

Jesus, stop shouting!

----------


## mucko

LOL LOL LOL

----------


## Twoshotkill

I had sent him a PM mucko.
Getting my dive gear sorted tonight... is anyone else diving???

----------


## Mohawk660

> I had sent him a PM mucko.
> Getting my dive gear sorted tonight... is anyone else diving???


Im gagging for a dive, but have a head cold so probably only a 50/50 at the moment,as I cant equalise at the moment.

----------


## mucko

> Im gagging for a dive, but have a head cold so probably only a 50/50 at the moment,as I cant equalise at the moment.


go get some sudomyl from your GP that will clean you out.

----------


## mucko

Awards turned up today THANKS JASE you the man. Who wants to bring a cooker for the hut, and who wants to bring plates knifes and folkd etc.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Awards turned up today THANKS JASE you the man. Who wants to bring a cooker for the hut, and who wants to bring plates knifes and folkd etc.


Ive got the cooker already in the wagon! have 1 spare plate for someone.

----------


## Lentil

> Awards turned up today THANKS JASE you the man. Who wants to bring a cooker for the hut, and who wants to bring plates knifes and folkd etc.


Nikau???
Kotepato???

----------


## Twoshotkill

kotepato! ..     You keen????

----------


## mucko

of coarse he is pull a sicky go fishing then spend the weekend hunting. mean mean

----------


## Dougie

Yeah I wondered about the food! Are we going to a supermarche in Whakatane after fishing?

I have a cooker and all my own mess kit

----------


## Neckshot

sweet bro best animal,best fish,best bastard...........forgot to tell you that :Thumbsup: give it heaps boys and girls.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Yeah I wondered about the food! Are we going to a supermarche in Whakatane after fishing?
> 
> I have a cooker and all my own mess kit


Yea we will sort something out!

----------


## mucko

> Yeah I wondered about the food! Are we going to a supermarche in Whakatane after fishing?
> 
> I have a cooker and all my own mess kit


we can blaze in to the super up here saves you lugging all the grub up the line

----------


## Dougie

> Yea we will sort something out!


Okay, we better! I eat more than most people would expect (when feeling comfortable!) I'll pack some chocolate and some sammies for the bus ride, then we'll get kai sorted once we are all together.

----------


## Mohawk660

Ok dokey , I guess Ill unpack my dehydrated shit and eat with you guys and chip in , does any body need any gear, I have extra sleeping bag and a couple of primus (small gas cooker),etc.

----------


## Dougie

I'll be sweet, borrowing a pack and boom stick from Mike  :Thumbsup: 

Did we manage to rope in De le Ray? I'm going to have to get to bed soon! Early start!

----------


## Mohawk660

> I'll be sweet, borrowing a pack and boom stick from Mike 
> 
> Did we manage to rope in De le Ray? I'm going to have to get to bed soon! Early start!


Not sure about de le ray ? Have you got an early start for work ?

----------


## Dougie

Taking the big long loser cruiser (inter city) to Rotovegas  :Thumbsup:  leave at 0730, arrive just after 1400!!!

----------


## Mohawk660

> Taking the big long loser cruiser (inter city) to Rotovegas  leave at 0730, arrive just after 1400!!!


Argh got ya, am a bit gutted no other auckland guys are coming down for the hunt,.... long boring drive solo....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Taking the big long loser cruiser (inter city) to Rotovegas  leave at 0730, arrive just after 1400!!!


730 is a sleep in not a early start lol

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Six o'clock is a sleep in VC

----------


## veitnamcam

That 2

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

I get the crap beaten out of me buy my toe rags by 0700 on a weeknd! sometimes the missus gives me a sleep in pass till 0800 if i get in from a bender after 2 or 3 in the am.

----------


## Dougie

Rushy why aren't you coming???? Slack...

----------


## veitnamcam

> I get the crap beaten out of me buy my toe rags by 0700 on a weeknd! sometimes the missus gives me a sleep in pass till 0800 if i get in from a bender after 2 or 3 in the am.


Mine wake me between half5 and 6 every day regardless. Family's great init  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

uurrrgh the sad thing is i dont need alarm clocks to wake me up

----------


## Ryan

Hey, thanks for the invite Dougie - not enough EW on this one unfortunately as have a weekend of installing comms gear that cannot be postponed. Look forward to meeting everyone on another (hopefully not too distant) occasion. Probably once I've moved back to Auckland early next year.

----------


## mucko

> Taking the big long loser cruiser (inter city) to Rotovegas  leave at 0730, arrive just after 1400!!!


do i need to stand there with a big sign to find you?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Loser cruiser !  That made me laugh, they would be great to travel in with a bunch of mates, imagine the laughs on an intercity trip !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We had major fun just cruising in a CF bedford van !!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy why aren't you coming???? Slack...


 I have some family commitments (eldest grandson's birthday).

----------


## Dougie

> I have some family commitments (eldest grandson's birthday).


Oh! Lovely! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TOBY!!!!*

 :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Oh! Lovely! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TOBY!!!!*


Ya bloody pill.  Toby is 17 already and as big as he is, my grandson at 13 is even bigger ( his dad is Tongan so think a young Jonah Lomu)

----------


## leathel

> Argh got ya, am a bit gutted no other auckland guys are coming down for the hunt,.... long boring drive solo....


its only a hop skip and a jump....my drive is twice that this weekend..... Going way further down country otherwise I would be there  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

Good call lethal! Rushy I'm seven hours on a bus. Is there a prize for furthest travelled/worst method of transport?

----------


## Rushy

> Good call lethal! Rushy I'm seven hours on a bus. Is there a prize for furthest travelled/worst method of transport?


No but there may be one for the squarest arse.  I think that the last time I was on a bus in New Zealand I was trabelling on a travel warrant.  My recollection is that it wasn't a great deal of fun unless you haven't to get lucky and sit by a WRAC going home to Marton (oops bit of a flash back there).

----------


## geezejonesy

good luck to all hunting n fishin u guyz this weekend  

HOT BARRELS n  TIGHT LINES  weather looks awesome for the wknd  

be safe  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> good luck to all hunting n fishin u guyz this weekend  
> 
> HOT BARRELS n  TIGHT LINES  weather looks awesome for the wknd  
> 
> be safe


Totally agree GJ.  Have a top time team.

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> I had sent him a PM mucko.
> Getting my dive gear sorted tonight... is anyone else diving???


Damn it! For some reason I thought the diving bit got cancelled or nobody else was doing it. I need to get my gear serviced though, so it's too late now.

----------


## mucko

> Damn it! For some reason I thought the diving bit got cancelled or nobody else was doing it. I need to get my gear serviced though, so it's too late now.


noone other then mohawk expressed interest in diving, mohawk was always going diving now his head is blocked. murphy's law. bring on tomorrow cant wait finally happening. got Dougie blowing clay birds to bits up the farm at the mo with my 243.

----------


## Rushy

Mucko hang Mohawk by the ankles upside down overnight and drain all the snot out of his sinuses and he should be right to equalise.

----------


## ebf

> got Dougie blowing clay birds to bits up the farm at the mo with my 243.


excellent  :Thumbsup:  check her pack to make sure she hands the rifle back before putting her on the bus back to Welly  :Grin: 

Safe trip, and enjoy.

----------


## mucko

for all the divers happy to jack up a trip but it would be about $200 minimum a head as numbers would be less. could do a dive at mayor island in the reserve, wreck dive at motiti or cray hunt

----------


## mucko

> Mucko hang Mohawk by the ankles upside down overnight and drain all the snot out of his sinuses and he should be right to equalise.


he just needs to hardn up

----------


## mucko

> excellent  check her pack to make sure she hands the rifle back before putting her on the bus back to Welly 
> 
> Safe trip, and enjoy.


it will be a good trip, i will make sure it stays here, hope it returns some meat for all her trouble.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Mean... thanks for the words of support everyone. Im packed ready to go!



Mucko make sure you stash a dozen beers in the bottom of Dougies pack for us..
Some bad news.... i have just bunged my knee but that wont stop me from taking the easy spots on the hunt!

----------


## Dougie

That was a fun little solo wander down the paddock ...scared the shit outta a cockie  :ORLY:  Sadly, no clays were killed in the making of this post. In his appreciated consideration to fit the scope to my midget frame, somebody forgot to tighten the rail!

----------


## mucko

if you ask scribe nicely his dog might flush the deer towards you

----------


## Rushy

> he just needs to hardn up


Give him a cup of concrete and tell him he doesn't need ear drums anyway.  Listening to fire sirens for all those years his ears must be fucked already anyway.

----------


## Rushy

> That was a fun little solo wander down the paddock ...scared the shit outta a cockie  Sadly, no clays were killed in the making of this post. In his appreciated consideration to fit the scope to my midget frame, somebody forgot to tighten the rail!


Shit Dougie that is a bit rough.  You will just have to lay down a heavy burst of hot lead and hope like hell you smack something.

----------


## Dougie

Woooooo hooooo fishing is good fun  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Woooooo hooooo fishing is good fun


Is Dean behaving himself Dougie?

----------


## Toby

What did ya's get?

----------


## Dougie

> Is Dean behaving himself Dougie?


He's more interested in spooning Mike so I'm safe  :Wink:  getting nailed by wave spray atm though so might be wise to put the phone away! My cheeks hurt from laughing and sunburn!

----------


## Dundee

> Woooooo hooooo fishing is good fun


 Bloody good fresh water river dwn here Dougie :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: But you talking sea fish :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mucko

Heres a few pics from friday, caught a lot of undersized fish, rat kingis were the go trolling, Ben and dean managed to scuba a couple of crays but sadly most of them where the theme of the day (under sized) and returned to the deep blue sea. We all managed to take home a feed of fish 
 Dougie with one of her fish of the day
Action onboard as the rat Kingis hit the lures from left Dean,Ben,Mick,Scribe,Dougie,and Bens Partner Becky 
Flat rock the site of dean and bens cray fish adventure.
Me MUCKO with another of the days Rat Kingis 
Mucko and Scribe with Another Dougie fish been unhooked for the release, watched on by Charter Operater Mick from THE F SPOT FISHING CHARTERS 
Farewell Motiti Island we all had a great day in your shadow. we where visited by a 2.5m Mako Shark at one point not far from flat rock but the photos where not good enough to upload. for those that missed out on this trip have missed out on a great day which i am sure you will see more adventures from this group of members as a whole. :Yarr:

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks like some awesome weather  :Thumbsup:  flat arse

----------


## Rushy

Well done guys. I look forward to the hunt post now.

----------


## Neckshot

+1

----------


## Ryan

+2 

Great pics, I really like fish. All seafood really... yum yum!

----------


## Dundee

Way to go guys and gal :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mohawk660

> Give him a cup of concrete and tell him he doesn't need ear drums anyway.  Listening to fire sirens for all those years his ears must be fucked already anyway.



Mmmm Dearest Mucko and Rushy, Im off line for a couple of days and I get slated for been such a big Girls Blouse...... Anyhow your helpful advice was greatly appreciated and yes I did take my medicine (concrete pills) as everyone on the boat witnessed me taking a concoction of drugs.End result I was able to dive yahoo!!!

Been a long couple of days so I will post my version of the trip/truth after some much need sleep.

It was great to meet everyone, and a big thank you to Mucko and Oneshootkill for organising the trip and I think it was Neckshot who made the trophys... ( apologises if I have got the wrong person.)

Ps. Oneshotkill has anew nickname..........................................  .

----------


## Dundee

Yeah who won :36 17 4:  :Beer:  the (drunken rant trophies)Neckshot I meant too type

----------


## Dougie

Bed! Sweet, sweet bed. After an awesome feed from Mucko, I'm nearly in la la land. I put a rabbit and four magpies to bed before 9pm ;-) on the bus at 0830 and hopefully home before 1800. The write up from my account might be a few days away!!

----------


## Rushy

> Mmmm Dearest Mucko and Rushy, Im off line for a couple of days and I get slated for been such a big Girls Blouse...... Anyhow your helpful advice was greatly appreciated and yes I did take my medicine (concrete pills) as everyone on the boat witnessed me taking a concoction of drugs.End result I was able to dive yahoo!!!
> 
> Been a long couple of days so I will post my version of the trip/truth after some much need sleep.
> 
> It was great to meet everyone, and a big thank you to Mucko and Oneshootkill for organising the trip and I think it was Neckshot who made the trophys... ( apologises if I have got the wrong person.)
> 
> Ps. Oneshotkill has anew nickname..........................................  .


Just trying to provide encouragement to you.  How did the hunting go?.

----------


## Dougie

> Just trying to provide encouragement to you.  How did the hunting go?.


Let's just say it was a successful weekend ...but I lost a potential friend. Sorry Mohawk!!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Let's just say it was a successful weekend ...but I lost a potential friend. Sorry Mohawk!!!!!


There is a story in there somewhere Dougie.  He is a fairly easy going fellah and all round nice guy.

----------


## mrs dundee

looks like u guys had a great weekend.

----------


## Toby

Oneshotkill has a new nickname? 2shotkill???

----------


## Mohawk660

> There is a story in there somewhere Dougie.  He is a fairly easy going fellah and all round nice guy.


I'll let Dougie tell the story...............

----------


## Mohawk660

> Oneshotkill has a new nickname? 2shotkill???


And I'll let Oneshotkill fill you on this......

----------


## Neckshot

I won that trophy hands down!!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

> And I'll let Oneshotkill fill you on this......


And the prize goes to Toby!....................

I will leave the trip report to Dougie

----------


## Dundee

She will be recovering from square bum again after the bus ride and Jet will be getting all the attention now. :Grin: 

We will have too wait :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## Toby

Well as long as you got the deer who cares. Although its a good idea not to miss when people witness it.

----------


## Neckshot

wheres the big write up???

----------


## Dundee

Down a few more Neckshot

We've had a dry night but catching up now :36 17 4:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## Neckshot

naaah! :Sick:

----------


## Toby

Still got beer in the system from last time  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Still got beer in the system from last time


For sure Toby :Grin:  :Grin:    Neckshots still recovering :Psmiley:

----------


## Dougie

> wheres the big write up???


I'll get to it! Waiting for some details and pics from the others, and also I have been busy tonight catching up on things  :Wink:

----------


## Neckshot

on top of a thing????? ga mee bbooobbbb :Zomg: rito waiting with baited breff!

----------


## Dundee

> on top of a thing????? ga mee bbooobbbbrito waiting with baited breff!


We need a NZHS councilor for you Neckshot  :Beer:

----------


## Neckshot

i dont have a problem.....i drink.....get drunk.....no problem!

----------


## Neckshot

Im keeping the lines clear for the big write up ok!!

----------


## geezejonesy

> i dont have a problem.....i drink.....get drunk.....no problem!


you dont drink anymore ........  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick: 

 :Sick: 


you dont drink any less.... :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## Neckshot

well ive waited long enough for a story!! im off to chase the wife

----------


## Dundee

Its raining wooohooo I'll have another :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Its raining wooohooo I'll have another


more than another ah mr Dundee :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Trip Report up

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...794/#post67015

----------


## Dundee

> more than another ah mr Dundee


Might of had two more Mrs D :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> Its raining wooohooo I'll have another


We had a lousy 3mls she's getting dry

----------


## Dundee

> We had a lousy 3mls she's getting dry


17mm :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

dam i wish it `d stop rainin   grass is gettin outta control again

----------


## leathel

> dam i wish it `d stop rainin   grass is gettin outta control again


 :Wtfsmilie:  :Wtfsmilie:  :Zomg: 

some may not agree with you there...some are still hanging out for the spring growth that hasn't really got there

----------


## mucko

i have more grass now then this time last year. on target to lift production atleast 10% on top of last years milk

----------


## geezejonesy

its tuff  being in such a great grass growin  area under the mountain  it almost makes it a summer safe dairy area

----------


## geezejonesy

only downer  is that it has no deer in the nearby areas  and have to travel quite a bit to get in for hunt

----------

